# Â¿Why Canon do not supply a specialized Video-Editing program like DPP for MOV?



## ReyMorlu (Jun 22, 2011)

Every one of us, who have bought a Canon last generation still+video DSLR have had problems -or almost many people like me- to edit with premiere pro, aftereffect and other traditional programs for non linear video edition, that do not support this kind of video format (MOV), that have a very good quality indeed, but if you have to invest in new programs and or change even your PC to be capable of using this new features... new camera means new everything!? 
Is it so dificult or expensive for Canon to give a specialized new program or new function in another, to export, mount, cut, put in order, modify, etc clips when you buy a... _not precisely cheap _ camera?


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jul 19, 2011)

I think that at this point the Canon MOV files (which do have a decoder provided by Canon) are likely to be either used as-is, or the users can be expected to have some actual professional level software. Developing good editing software wouldn't be cheap and there are already some good options on the market - there should be some good free options as well. I haven't used it but Blender has some kind of movie editing functionality (added in for Big Buck Bunny) and I recall seeing some other freeware editors as well.

DPP is another thing entirely because the Canon RAW format, and the RAW format for any camera, can't be immediately assumed to be something that has a generic data format, like the H264 encoding for Canon DSLR video. It makes a lot of sense in that case to provide the basic editing functionality of DPP. This might change if RAW video ever becomes a reality on Canon DSLRs (which I rather doubt for the immediate future due to the data rates involved) but I suppose theoretically you could do all the same DPP functions on each frame of RAW video.

Bottom line is, for right now if they were to try to create their own video editing software it would be just duplicated effort. If they could make it a selling point they might try it, but with free editing software and generic video file output, I don't think it could really be spun as a selling point except to the video newbie who doesn't know what's available. I think Canon's clip mode video, where you assemble montages in-video, is probably more useful for many people because it relieves you of needing a computer to edit videos. Kind of like a direct print button for video...


----------

